# Best Canadian MMA Fighter?



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

Since it seems like there is a few canadians on this board, who do you think is the best Canadian MMA fighter? :dunno:


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

GSP is canadian, isn't he?
GSP for my vote, hands down.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

*Definatly*

Georges St. Peirre is Canadian, and is the best fighter. No questions asked. BUT, although he got smashed at the Canada VS USA fight, David "The Crow" Louxiou is pretty damn good too. IMO


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

the crow is definitely #2 in my book from canada.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

GSP is pretty amazing. Michael "Black Sniper" McDonald. Is another one of my favorites. And you can't forget about big daddy.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

GSP by a landslide. The most fundamentally sound fighter I've ever gotten to watch. Good strikes (not great), good wrestling (minimalistic, but effective) and good jiu-jitsu (doesn't set himself up for it, but no complaints).

Fun to watch. Silvia's from maine, right, not canada. He'd be number 1 if he was.


----------

